# The Storm of '07



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Well jentlemen, the storm has just arrived here in Maine. They're calling for 5-7 Inches in my area. It is going to be a good one. It just started an hour ago, and we already have one inch. Supposed to last all day. I am going out now, and I want to hear some good stories out of this one when I come back. Gentlemen, this is why they call us 'The snowplow guy'


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

just ice here...:realmad:


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

enjoy well you can cuz you never know when the snow may fly. :crying: :realmad:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lucky you. Rain and fog are all we get down here.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Fordistough;352612 said:


> Well jentlemen, the storm has just arrived here in Maine. They're calling for 5-7 Inches in my area. It is going to be a good one. It just started an hour ago, and we already have one inch. Supposed to last all day. I am going out now, and I want to hear some good stories out of this one when I come back. Gentlemen, this is why they call us 'The snowplow guy'


good luck with that, they were calling for 4-7" of snow here and we ended up getting 5 hours of rain...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

we have like 2.5" now and it just started snowing again


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

Well all we got here in the most southern of Maine is a light coat of white with a heavy coat of ice. still waiting to see what way it goes....


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

We had some freezing rain but not any snow today. They say tomorrow night we will get 3-5 inches of lake effect snow.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

BNC, I don't amagine you would get much snow in Cuba.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Fordistough;352851 said:


> BNC, I don't amagine you would get much snow in Cuba.


lol, im in the western sub's of Chicago....


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Good for you who are getting snow! We were in a snow advisory, but all we got so far is rain and a dusting of snow that melted, same dang thing as last time. Who am I kidding? Same thing all winter!


----------



## DeAdZoNe (Oct 28, 2006)

A solid sheet of ice here in southern NH. I was really hoping to get a 3 inch trigger.:realmad:


----------



## DAMSLandscaping (Aug 1, 2005)

Just shy of 2" around here.. I was hoping for a big one.. Maybe a little next friday? Looks like its all done at this point. Time to finish cleaning em up!


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*when is it our turn???*

nothing the last 4 days except rain !!! all the creeks and rivers are up- can't even pike or saugeye fish... accuweather long range shows a good possibility around the 23- 25 of jan for east central ohio... hope someone gets hammered !!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Almost 2 inches here. Salted since 5 am this morning. Got done a little bit ago. Still snowing, just a few hours before plow timepayup


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

:realmad: WHERE ARE THE PICTURES ?????? :realmad:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i actually a 2 very short videos. I was by myself so it was a little difficult. The only problem is the videos are on a video camera and not my digi cam. so i have to play them to my HD then reformat them and put them up. It may take me some time, sorry. but they will be up soon enough


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will take some pics when I go back out later. Man is it snowing like hell out here!!!payup  :bluebounc


----------

